# Husky x malamute crosses



## ReptileSeeker (May 14, 2008)

Hi.

Someone down the road from me is selling husky x mal cross puppies and I'm intrigued. Does anyone have experience of this cross breed and what to expect? Both breeds seem very similar to me. I know that both are stubborn dogs the mals are calmer and the husky is better with other dogs? Can you get the best ofboth? is the mix lazy or creative? Also what sizes can you expect them to get? As I said they are very beautiful puppies just want some info they are reasonably priced.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

A mix of both, or either, is highly unlikely to be lazy. Huskies and mals - from what I gather - need a lot of exercise, and a real job.

This is what happens when huskies dont have a job:
Husky Damage - Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain - Huskies UK

There's also a great section about is a husky for you. I'd recommend reading that, and then seeing if there's a Mal club with the same info


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> A mix of both, or either, is highly unlikely to be lazy. Huskies and mals - from what I gather - need a lot of exercise, and a real job.
> 
> This is what happens when huskies dont have a job:
> Husky Damage - Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain - Huskies UK
> ...


 
mine get walked an hour a day..............i dont work them so you dont have to want to work them to own them 

you can have huskies as just pets too


----------



## ReptileSeeker (May 14, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> A mix of both, or either, is highly unlikely to be lazy. Huskies and mals - from what I gather - need a lot of exercise, and a real job.
> 
> This is what happens when huskies dont have a job:
> Husky Damage - Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain - Huskies UK
> ...



Hi thanks for the reply, i ment lazy on the breeders behalf.


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

i know a mal/husky breeder, she breeds mals/huskys, she says she likes the mals because there alot bigger and have a better coat than the huskys but she breeds them with the siberians because they keep the sibes blue eyes, my husky mya loves walking, she is a pet, i dont race her or nothing, but she gets all the walks she wants, which she loves :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> you can have huskies as just pets too


I know you can, but as with most working breeds, they need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation, and if they dont get it...well you saw the link!

They are not easy breeds, and while some will be content with little exercise, this is not the norm.

Only going from what I've been told - I know we're completely unsuitable for a husky or mal or else I'd have had one long ago - and I'm home all day!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone down the road from me bought one, was about 12 weeks old i'd say when i saw them take it in.

6 month down the line and it was tied by chain to the 'Outside' of the garage at the bottom of the garden and destroyed the fence while there, its gone now completely, i can only imagine whats happened to it...

They can be very hyperactive, thats not to say they all are, but thats also not to say your going to strike lucky and pick the best of the bunch.

Someone i know keeps 6 of them and works them, she keeps them in outdoor kennels built with heavy duty stainless steel and solid concrete floors as they just destroy anything else.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I know you can, but as with most working breeds, they need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation, and if they dont get it...well you saw the link!
> 
> They are not easy breeds, and while some will be content with little exercise, this is not the norm.
> 
> Only going from what I've been told - I know we're completely unsuitable for a husky or mal or else I'd have had one long ago - and I'm home all day!


I agree with Lisa.

There are allot being bred at the moment, people are obviously seeing the pound signs. All well and good (said through gritted teeth) if the people vet the homes to make sure they are going to suitable homes that can give them the amount of imput and exercise they need. But most dont and sell them to anyone.
Nearly every Husky or Mal type dog I have moved from Wales has had behavioural issues due to not being given the proper time and imput, some have just been crazy : (


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I know you can, but as with most working breeds, they need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation, and if they dont get it...well you saw the link!
> 
> They are not easy breeds, and while some will be content with little exercise, this is not the norm.
> 
> Only going from what I've been told - I know we're completely unsuitable for a husky or mal or else I'd have had one long ago - and I'm home all day!


i know what you mean and yeps i will agree i have had my moments with my lot too lol 

they do need a good walk a day as well as lots of play too to keep them occupied and if you are dedicated to putting that in then its do able 

mine even though i dont work them do get on sat and sundays 2 hours min of free running in a local basketball court so they dont only get lead walks which makes a hell of a difference


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

there was a spate of these crosses in rescues while ago some people found them headstrong.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

No reputable breeders breed this mix - there is no purpose for them other than potentially getting giant huskies with blue eyes - but what about the brown eyed ones.

The mix tends to be bigger than husky OR malamute

They can take after either parent so you have no idea really what to expect.

No breed rescues cater for the mix and there are loads in rescue looking for homes  They can not be worked in competition nor are they ideal for any type of work as Mals and huskies designed to do different jobs.

The biggest concern is that someone breeding these crosses is usually doing so as they can not be bothered health testing - both parents should be hip scored and eye tested as a minimum, and also parents may well be endorsed so they can not breed KC registerable puppies.

Some very iffy temperaments around in some of the dogs commonly used in the crossing (I am guessing the lines but am probably correct) I would not touch one with a bargepole.

However if you are genuinely interested in a Mal or Husky or a mix of the two I can certainly guide you the rescue route as I am involved in rescue for both breeds!


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

when i brought my husky from a local breeder, a friend of mine brought a huskamute from New Forest Huskies - Huskamute information
he is a gawgus puppy but very exspensive, theres a info page on there what gives some info on the breed


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

£650 for a cross breed :gasp:
our pedigree kc reg norwegian elkhound was that.

and least thats a old breed thats not been ruined.
and its a spitz breed thats more easily managable than a husky type.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I'd expect it to poo gold for that price. Why buy from someone who indiscriminately crossbreeds for profit, when you can rescue and know that money (which will be considerably less than £650) goes towards helping more rescue animals.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't even comment on that link but suffice it to see I have known many dogs of those lines 

Oh I can't npt comment when I read further

"[SIZE=+0]Second: Our dogs: Our dogs have not been hip scored, only because we are not a professional breeder and (obviously) not KC registered. We have no reason to believe that our puppies are more likely than any other well bred dog to develop hip problems though as they show no symptoms of bad hips"

Are people so stupid or do they just not care???????????????

"[/SIZE]The other strong thing that Huskamutes have going for them is that Huskamutes are better working dogs than either of their recognized counterparts - obviously the extent to which this is true varies from dog-to-dog, but it is fair to say the following generalization:"

And the owner has so much experience of working dogs LOL - oh if it was not so dreadfully sad it would be hilarious


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Known as in known out and about or known in rescue? :gasp:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to add, the puppies page states they're not a business, they just have "two family pets that produce exceptional puppies."

Not quite sure whether that means they only have two breeding dogs that they use repeatedly for each litter. I must be getting the wrong end of the stick there...?


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

my bad i did put the wronge link up, my friend bought her huskymute from wales http://www.huskamutes.co.uk/ i had 2 many links saved in on my laptop from when i was searching for a husky :lol2:
but she did pay a hefty price for him, and believe it or not there was a waiting list 4 pups,
sorry lisaLQ with the other link i posted.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh have met even more from the Welsh kennel - they actually supplied the dogs to the other - in fact they "produce" most of the "huskamutes".

They have a million adverts on every freeads site going - constant supply of puppies .......


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

OH would love a husky but have to be realistic they are alot of hard work and if you dont keep it up the dog is then ruined. we have little dogs still need exercise but not on same scale as large breeds. what a gorgeous looking dog though


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> Oh have met even more from the Welsh kennel - they actually supplied the dogs to the other - in fact they "produce" most of the "huskamutes".
> 
> They have a million adverts on every freeads site going - constant supply of puppies .......


TBH reading the next website, I thought - how sad that the only reason they're breeding them is because they had requests for blue eyed dogs. Since when did breeding become more about supply/demand and less about the love of a breed and working towards getting it to it's prime, instead of scrapping it all to make some blue eyes.

If I had a request for a rat variety I didn't breed, I'd pass them on to someone who bred them or explain why they weren't possible, not alter my whole breeding ethics to suit.


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

i'll tell that to the inuit population coz they have been doing it wrong for 100's of years. Some people buy sled dogs with intentions of working them even in this country.. infact there are quite a few clubs to take them to race etc 

tbh i am sick with people saying theres no purpose for certain mixes of dogs... 
if you look at it that way theres no purpose for pedegrees either



JulieNoob said:


> No reputable breeders breed this mix - there is no purpose for them other than potentially getting giant huskies with blue eyes - but what about the brown eyed ones.
> 
> The mix tends to be bigger than husky OR malamute


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> No reputable breeders breed this mix - there is no purpose for them other than potentially getting giant huskies with blue eyes - but what about the brown eyed ones.
> 
> The mix tends to be bigger than husky OR malamute
> 
> ...


Our little girl is a huskamute, who has brown eyes, and she is absolutely gorgeous, very calm and has an excellent temperament...we have 4 cats and two other small dogs and she doesn't behave nastily to them. She is extremely intelligent. I saw mum and dad, both are gorgeous calm dogs and I think a lot of people panick because of the 'wolf' gene thing, but to be honest if there was any wolf thing going on then they would be banned or at the very least DWA. I also think a lot of people WANT crosses because then you have less probability of inbred genetic health problems like you get with a lot of KC reg'd breeds, which is why a lot of breeds have huge health issues like the English Bull Dog...poor things have so many problems. If people want to pay £600 pounds for a dog (which we did not and had pick of the litter) then that is up to them, some of these people also breed full pedigree and have proper kennels to maintain and that is often what you are paying for.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, there goes the hybrid vigour myth again. Pray tell, if someone is breeding crossbreeds and not doing ANY of the relevent health tests for either breed, how are you getting a healthier dog?

Anyone fancy a game of russian roulette? :whistling2:


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

They are working dogs and need a lot of excercise, also you need to be able to get up early in the morning and excercise later in the evening in the Summer due to their thick coats. I had to do the same with my pure black GSD when she was alive as she too had a double coat which is classed as a fault in that particular breed but she was lovely and huggable for it.

Mine has brown eyes, and is adorable but stubborn, however she is so far being quite easy to train, far more so than our JRT or my mothers Cavalier King Charles who is an elderly gentleman now. 

I think having experience of a bigger working dog would be an advantage, they can cause a lot of damage to your home or garden if bored, you don't have to 'work' them but make sure they are walked/excercised enough and have mentally stimulating toys like kongs...oh and obedience classes are a MUST...it will socialise you animal and they will give you all the help and advice to raise a well mannered dog. If however you want a show dog then you need to go the route of a purebred, and then you can perhaps look at doing ring training, which can be fun, but it is also costly.


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Oh, there goes the hybrid vigour myth again. Pray tell, if someone is breeding crossbreeds and not doing ANY of the relevent health tests for either breed, how are you getting a healthier dog?
> 
> Anyone fancy a game of russian roulette? :whistling2:


If the parents are hip scored and health checked where is the issue? So you would turn down a JRT (not recognised by kc standards) or any other cross breed because you didn't know the full health score... that is ridiculous, you buy/adopt a dog because you want a pet..and any health tests done on the parent does NOT guarantee your dog won't develop health or behavioural problems.

Infact hip scoring is considered to be quite dicey for a dog to have...and some vets argue its un-necessary.


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

kitasch said:


> i'll tell that to the inuit population coz they have been doing it wrong for 100's of years. Some people buy sled dogs with intentions of working them even in this country.. infact there are quite a few clubs to take them to race etc
> 
> tbh i am sick with people saying theres no purpose for certain mixes of dogs...
> if you look at it that way theres no purpose for pedegrees either


here here... exactly right, what is the point of pedegrees which were once crossbreeds at some point... it's just breeders wanting to make money, and a lot of people being stuck up about having a 'pure-blood' lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Home Page

WELCOME (SHCGB Welfare / Rescue)

AMCUK Rescue - Home

The Alaskan Malamute Club

I'm sure there'll be mal or husky crosses in rescues too - try calling your local rescue


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Mis-Red said:


> If the parents are hip scored and health checked where is the issue? So you would turn down a JRT (not recognised by kc standards) or any other cross breed because you didn't know the full health score... that is ridiculous, you buy/adopt a dog because you want a pet..and any health tests done on the parent does NOT guarantee your dog won't develop health or behavioural problems.
> 
> Infact hip scoring is considered to be quite dicey for a dog to have...and some vets argue its un-necessary.


Some naff breeders would say it's unnecessary. I have a dog with hip dysplasia - I think it's irresponsible to suggest paying someone £600 for a dog no healthier than any found in the pound.

As for crossbreeds, I'm not a pedigree snob - I've had both crossbreeds and purebreed, all rescue. I would not pay £600 for a mutt knowing there's dogs in rescues dying where the money will go back towards rescuing more. If you want to pay £600 for a dog - make sure it's worth it - in that the breeders are responsible, have a breeding aim other than profit (these people clearly dont as they only started breeding them because "customers" wanted blue eyed dogs!), and do the relevent health checks.


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> TBH reading the next website, I thought - how sad that the only reason they're breeding them is because they had requests for blue eyed dogs. Since when did breeding become more about supply/demand and less about the love of a breed and working towards getting it to it's prime, instead of scrapping it all to make some blue eyes.
> 
> If I had a request for a rat variety I didn't breed, I'd pass them on to someone who bred them or explain why they weren't possible, not alter my whole breeding ethics to suit.


I don't see how that is any different to how any breeders operate tbh, if someone wants a leucistic royal then that is what they are after...does that make them 'sad' for wanting that. Or for someone wanting a Chocolate Labrador rather than a Black Labrador??? The dogs aren't put down or anything if they have brown eyes...so I don't see what point you are trying to make really.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

The point is that it is irresponsible to pay £600 for a backyard bred dog - pedigree or mutt. The whole point of breeding costs is to reflect the work and costs put into the breed, if you buy one of these designer mutts, you are paying someone who has not put any work into it, no thought into it, are breeding from substandard unhealth checked animals...if you think that's worth £600 when £100 could save another mutt from death row, then that's your choice - but dont think you're doing the dog world a huge favour by promoting irresponsible breeding.


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Some naff breeders would say it's unnecessary. I have a dog with hip dysplasia - I think it's irresponsible to suggest paying someone £600 for a dog no healthier than any found in the pound.
> 
> As for crossbreeds, I'm not a pedigree snob - I've had both crossbreeds and purebreed, all rescue. I would not pay £600 for a mutt knowing there's dogs in rescues dying where the money will go back towards rescuing more. If you want to pay £600 for a dog - make sure it's worth it - in that the breeders are responsible, have a breeding aim other than profit (these people clearly dont as they only started breeding them because "customers" wanted blue eyed dogs!), and do the relevent health checks.


I didn't say some naff breeders, I said VETS, but if someone wants to part with that money for a puppy they can bring up then that is up to them and their wallet. I agree it would be better to get from a dog pound but most dog pounds won't part with dogs of that size unless you are with no other pets or a lot older kids...my youngest is 6, so I couldn't even have a staffie from a shelter. I also donate monthly to an animal charity that rehomes animals, and as I said my dog didn't cost £600, but I do know that newforest huskamutes donate a percentage of their fees to the RSPCA or Blue Cross or something like that, not sure which one.

And, as stated before that is how all purebreeds come into play, by customers wanting something different in a dog, I am not saying that is particularly right, but it's how it is. You can get Malimutes I am sure with blue eyes, but it's considered a fault therefore it's 'bred out' of the gene pool...I guess you could argue that what is happening is the gene is being bred back in. But I got my dog not for blue eyes, but because I like both breeds and wanted the type of dog I would get from the mix of these two. I don't see it as being a bad thing and yes I would like to see more being done for the dog shelters, but they also need to stop being such a nanny state if they want people to rehome these animals.


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> The point is that it is irresponsible to pay £600 for a backyard bred dog - pedigree or mutt. The whole point of breeding costs is to reflect the work and costs put into the breed, if you buy one of these designer mutts, you are paying someone who has not put any work into it, no thought into it, are breeding from substandard unhealth checked animals...if you think that's worth £600 when £100 could save another mutt from death row, then that's your choice - but dont think you're doing the dog world a huge favour by promoting irresponsible breeding.


Again how do you KNOW that they aren't being health checked??? Or that they are substandard?


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Oh, there goes the hybrid vigour myth again. Pray tell, if someone is breeding crossbreeds and not doing ANY of the relevent health tests for either breed, how are you getting a healthier dog?
> 
> Anyone fancy a game of russian roulette? :whistling2:



what a lot of breeders forget to say is that bad hips can often be a recessive gene so yes with larger breeds of dogs it can be Russian roulette if you look at it that way.

And for the thread I just want to add i do not understand the snobbery attitude towards crosses when even pedigrees were created by them. Frankly the kc club and it's standards have created enough monstrosities over the years that some breeds don't even look canine. And no cross breed is useless if it is a well loved family pet saying such judgements is pure arrogance. If this is the case huskies and maps shouldn't even be bred here because most don't forfil their traditional use like most working breeds that are do
domesticated in this country.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

know I have errors in the post above I'm typing on an iPhone


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

right this is really annoying me now...

so what people are crossing dogs,there seems to be a huge problem with crossing mutts on here..

i have a pedigree and a so called mutt none of them were from a shelter or rescue (had bad exsperiences in the past) and tbh i like having a puppy and seeing it fit into myhousehold.


why is it so bad to cross dogs? yes some people charge the bloody world which i DONT agree with,we only paid £60 for our stunning mutt,but surely its up to other party how much they want to pay.

we dont go off on one when people post pics of there moggies and heinz 57 horses and ponies on here do we ? .. no so why so much bloody emphasis (sp) on dogs?


lisa i totally understand why you are trying to get across the rescue/shelter problem but tbf most of those dogs do not come with imformation about there background which is why i think most people prefer puppies from breeders. not having a go hun just my opinion.


aslo i got my pedigree rotti for £150 go me:whistling2::flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

steveyruss said:


> what a lot of breeders forget to say is that bad hips can often be a recessive gene so yes with larger breeds of dogs it can be Russian roulette if you look at it that way.
> 
> And for the thread I just want to add i do not understand the snobbery attitude towards crosses when even pedigrees were created by them. Frankly the kc club and it's standards have created enough monstrosities over the years that some breeds don't even look canine. And no cross breed is useless if it is a well loved family pet saying such judgements is pure arrogance. If this is the case huskies and maps shouldn't even be bred here because most don't forfil their traditional use like most working breeds that are do
> domesticated in this country.


 
i totally agree look at what happened to the british bulldogs and king charles spaniels never mind kennel club,...more like hitler club:lol2:
(no offence intended with hitler remark)


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

rach666 said:


> right this is really annoying me now...
> 
> so what people are crossing dogs,there seems to be a huge problem with crossing mutts on here..
> 
> ...


Rotti's are lovely dogs too! My friends got a rescue rotti/masitff cross and she is really huge and intimidating looking but is a complete baby! She prefers to sit on your lap like she thinks she is a chihuha!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mis-Red said:


> Rotti's are lovely dogs too! My friends got a rescue rotti/masitff cross and she is really huge and intimidating looking but is a complete baby! She prefers to sit on your lap like she thinks she is a chihuha!


 
hehe we has one of those too:whistling2:

hes a big mard arse,who thinks he is small enough to be a lap dog:lol2:


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

rach666 said:


> hehe we has one of those too:whistling2:
> 
> hes a big mard arse,who thinks he is small enough to be a lap dog:lol2:


lol! Most of the big dogs I know are like that, soft as butter! My old GSD would do that too. I think a lot of these big dogs get such a bad rap...I think my little JRT has more feistyness about her than any other dog I have ever owned..a little bit of a Napolean Complex going on I think lmao :lol2:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the big issue with people paying high prices for cross breeds? Frankly £600 is more than double any cross breed is worth but if someone really wants that dog does it really matter unless you are a breeder yourself who is scared of competition? What is £600 for a dog that will probably live over 10 years? If people want to pay that let them pay I won't lose sleep over it because the nutter next door bought a labradoodle for nearly £1000.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

kitasch said:


> i'll tell that to the inuit population coz they have been doing it wrong for 100's of years. Some people buy sled dogs with intentions of working them even in this country.. infact there are quite a few clubs to take them to race etc


*I am well aware of that - I have been training and racing sled dogs in the UK for 5 years - there is a massive racing scene HOWEVER the mixed breeds can not race - (bar with one Scottish organisation*)*. In the UK we do not GENUINELY work our sled dogs - it's a hobby therefore there is no reason to state that these mixed breeds are better working dogs as they are not and we do not have genuine working sled dogs in the UK*.

*You have totally misunderstood my point!*


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Mis-Red said:


> Infact hip scoring is considered to be quite dicey for a dog to have...and some vets argue its un-necessary.



*In what way is it dicey????

Never heard this one before - are you a breeder?
I have had many dogs hip and elbow scored and no issues ... would love to hear the dangers ..... would steer well clear of a vet uneducated enough to believe it was unnecessary - unless maybe a money grabbing vet who would rather treat lots of crippled dogs as they bring in the ££££ (Can't imagine that!)
*


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> *I am well aware of that - I have been training and racing sled dogs in the UK for 5 years - there is a massive racing scene HOWEVER the mixed breeds can not race - (bar with one Scottish organisation*)*. In the UK we do not GENUINELY work our sled dogs - it's a hobby therefore there is no reason to state that these mixed breeds are better working dogs as they are not and we do not have genuine working sled dogs in the UK*.
> 
> *You have totally misunderstood my point!*


The organisations won't let them in, they are automatically disqualified. That is their rules but there is no evidence to suggest that cross breeds couldn't be just as good as the pure breeds if given the opportunity.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mis-Red said:


> lol! Most of the big dogs I know are like that, soft as butter! My old GSD would do that too. I think a lot of these big dogs get such a bad rap...I think my little JRT has more feistyness about her than any other dog I have ever owned..a little bit of a Napolean Complex going on I think lmao :lol2:


i know what you mean.:2thumb:
lil dogs are terrible,i dont do lil dogs:blush:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Is any of this actually useful to the OP? As with any cross breed just read up on both breeds and be prepared for the worst of both just in case!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> What is the big issue with people paying high prices for cross breeds? Frankly £600 is more than double any cross breed is worth but if someone really wants that dog does it really matter unless you are a breeder yourself who is scared of competition? What is £600 for a dog that will probably live over 10 years? If people want to pay that let them pay I won't lose sleep over it because the nutter next door bought a labradoodle for nearly £1000.



*My issue is not with the cost nor necessarily the crossing its the irresponsible breeders (I know very very few responsible breeders of crosses) they don't health check, they sell their pups with lies (best of both breeds and you don't get the bad bits) and they don't take them back when they are unwanted and there are no breed rescues ....
If someone is breeding crosses and health checks stock, has excellent homes waiting, offers support and can take back dogs at later dates if needed then I have no issue with it - and a properly bred cross costs a similar amount to a properly bred pedigree to raise so not got much issue in price either 
*


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> *My issue is not with the cost nor necessarily the crossing its the irresponsible breeders (I know very very few responsible breeders of crosses) they don't health check, they sell their pups with lies (best of both breeds and you don't get the bad bits) and they don't take them back when they are unwanted and there are no breed rescues ....
> If someone is breeding crosses and health checks stock, has excellent homes waiting, offers support and can take back dogs at later dates if needed then I have no issue with it - and a properly bred cross costs a similar amount to a properly bred pedigree to raise so not got much issue in price either
> *


Yes there are bad breeders of cross breeds. A lot of cross breed sellers do not have much experience and some just do it for money. 'I'll use my mates dog and see what we get' attitude. However not every cross breed puppy out there is sold by an irresponible greedy money grabbing dick. The problem here is that there is no regulation on dog breeding and anyone can do it. If people used common sense and read about a little it wouldn't happen, there is no excuse for it, with tools like the internet you can educate yourself on issues like this so quickly with resorting to buying the first puppy you see down the road. It's up to the buyer to wade through breeders and with a few simple steps you can eliminate most of the bad ones right away. Also lets be honest, not every breeder with kc registered dogs is always out for the dogs health either, there is way too much emphasise on getting standard 'traits' these days and it can be detrimental to the dogs health long term. You even hear of dog cesareans these days. This is completely unnatural and man forced yet laughably they are 'pure' breeds.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

just like there is bad pedigree breeders who do it for money x


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> *I am well aware of that - I have been training and racing sled dogs in the UK for 5 years - there is a massive racing scene HOWEVER the mixed breeds can not race - (bar with one Scottish organisation*)*. In the UK we do not GENUINELY work our sled dogs - it's a hobby therefore there is no reason to state that these mixed breeds are better working dogs as they are not and we do not have genuine working sled dogs in the UK*.
> 
> *You have totally misunderstood my point!*


I haven't misunderstood your point at all. the fact is that the dogs are mixed bred to try and bring out the best characteristics of the breeds. i have never heard that mixed breeds cannot race infact as shown below any non pure breed sled dog can race as the whole point in mix breeding would be to enhance performance.
Absa "Those dogs that are not KC registered, including the occasional crossbred, must be neutered as this Register is not intended to encourage their breeding. Dogs on this register are confined to ABSA -O sectioned classes, but may freely compete/attend at social events/classes. The Register is closed August-April."

but also tbf the UK sled racing has its fair share of KC snobbery which is pretty ridiculous! but thats what you get from a bunch or morons


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

cross breeds are sometimes better at certain tasks than "purebred". thats why inuits would mix breed.




steveyruss said:


> The organisations won't let them in, they are automatically disqualified. That is their rules but there is no evidence to suggest that cross breeds couldn't be just as good as the pure breeds if given the opportunity.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

kitasch said:


> Absa "Those dogs that are not KC registered, including the occasional crossbred, must be neutered as this Register is not intended to encourage their breeding. Dogs on this register are confined to ABSA -O sectioned classes, but may freely compete/attend at social events/classes. The Register is closed August-April."/QUOTE]
> 
> ABSA will not register crosses of sled dog types - the register is purely so that familes who have sled dogs may also allow their random other dog to compete. It is for NOT PURPOSE BRED sled dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

JulieNoob said:


> kitasch said:
> 
> 
> > Absa "Those dogs that are not KC registered, including the occasional crossbred, must be neutered as this Register is not intended to encourage their breeding. Dogs on this register are confined to ABSA -O sectioned classes, but may freely compete/attend at social events/classes. The Register is closed August-April."/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> *In what way is it dicey????
> 
> Never heard this one before - are you a breeder?
> I have had many dogs hip and elbow scored and no issues ... would love to hear the dangers ..... would steer well clear of a vet uneducated enough to believe it was unnecessary - unless maybe a money grabbing vet who would rather treat lots of crippled dogs as they bring in the ££££ (Can't imagine that!)
> *


In the same way that any procedure involving heavy sedation/anaesthesia is risky to an animal..and it doesn't guarantee an animal wont then go on to give a gene to their pups of hip dysplacia...and No I am not a breeder..if you look on my 'about me' thing you can see I haven't got the time to be a breeder. I thought about my JRT having pups in the future, but not sure I would have the time for several puppies and then to find them homes.

I am sure there are vets out there that do things for money..there have been cases of it in the papers over the last few years, but I read and I am trying to find it now to show you, that there are vets who say that testing for hip dysplacia doesn't guarantee puppies will be free from the genetic disease.


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> kitasch said:
> 
> 
> > Absa "Those dogs that are not KC registered, including the occasional crossbred, must be neutered as this Register is not intended to encourage their breeding. Dogs on this register are confined to ABSA -O sectioned classes, but may freely compete/attend at social events/classes. The Register is closed August-April."/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

i'd be more worried about people not doing research on the breeds before buying them than worry about the breeders breeding them.

(what some people would think are bad traits for a sibe) * Siberians are a sociable and need the company of other dogs or of people at all times. If you work all day (more than 8 hours), or have room for only one dog . . . don't adopt a Siberian. 
* While capable of strong affection for his family, the Siberian Husky is also very friendly with strangers. So, if you want the fierce loyalty of a one-man dog . . . don't adopt a Siberian.
 * The Siberian Husky is not a watchdog, although those ignorant of his true nature may be frightened by his appearance. If you want a dog with aggressive guard-dog instincts . . . don't adopt a Siberian.
* At least once a year Siberians shed their coats. If you like fur all over the house and in the very air you breathe, then fine. If, however, you value neatness at all times, then . . . don't adopt a Siberian.
* Siberian Huskies have a natural proclivity for digging holes in backyards. If you take great pride in your landscaping efforts . . . don't adopt a Siberian. 
** Of all the shortcomings to be found in Siberians, the most dangerous to the pet owner is their tremendous desire to RUN. But the very first dash that a puppy makes across the road could be his last run, ANYWHERE. A Siberian, for his own protection, should be kept confined or under control at all times. If you are one of those people who think it is cruel to crate train a dog, or keep him confined safely in his own backyard . . . don't adopt a Siberian. 
*


*you mite not want an alaskan malamute because*



[*]A very large dog who takes up a lot of space in your house and car
[*]Vigorous exercise requirements
[*]Rowdiness and exuberant jumping, especially when young
[*]Destructiveness and howling when bored or not exercised enough
[*]Aggression toward other animals
[*]Escaping from your yard in search of adventure
[*]Strong-willed mind of his own, requiring a confident owner who can take charge
[*]Extreme possessiveness of food -- children and other animals should not approach an Alaskan Malamute who is eating
[*]Heavy shedding

before anyone gets a husky, malamute or husky/malamute i think they need to think about the above because it WILL have some of the characterisitics above.

i own a husky x and can say that she has the majority of whats said above (apart from tearing up the house! thank god and shes lovely with other animals ) ​


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

steveyruss said:


> Also lets be honest, not every breeder with kc registered dogs is always out for the dogs health either, there is way too much emphasise on getting standard 'traits' these days and it can be detrimental to the dogs health long term. You even hear of dog cesareans these days. This is completely unnatural and man forced yet laughably they are 'pure' breeds.


So two wrongs make a right, huh? It's ok to breed crossbreeds irresponsibly, because some KC breeders do?



> I didn't say some naff breeders, I said VETS


I know. I said naff breeders would say it. As an excuse not to bother.



> I agree it would be better to get from a dog pound but most dog pounds won't part with dogs of that size unless you are with no other pets or a lot older kids...my youngest is 6, so I couldn't even have a staffie from a shelter.


As a mum of 5, who has adopted dogs with triplets under 5 (at the time) - there are rescues who will home to people with kids. Just you have to be prepared to wait. Which most homes, lets face it, aren't. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, but it is just an excuse - I dont see the point really myself, I'd rather say "yeah you know, I'm not prepared to wait for the right rescue dog" and sod what people think. 

Yep it might be harder to find a rescue who will home to someone with kids - but that doesn't make it impossible. You just might have to wait. Whereas these dodgy backyard breeders have puppies available more often. That is the key here, it's not that rescues aren't suitable, or rescues wont home to people, or rescues...whinge whinge whinge - it's that people a. dont want to wait or b. dont want a rescue for another reason (or have been turned down for another reason). "Rescues are so picky" is another often used excuse - having a dog is a privilege, not a right - and if rescues need reassurances that the dog wont bounce back to them - they are entitled to do that. "We dont have a fence" or "we work" are other excuses. Put one up. Hire a dogsitter/dog walker or make arrangements...

Truth is - people are lazy. If they can get a dog without having to jump through hoops, then that's better for them. Thats why backyard breeders are so popular. They have dogs available, little to no waiting list, they dont vet homes...you just hand over your money and walk off.

Sorry for the rant, just sick of seeing people use excuses as to why rescues are no good. Rescues are fab, they save many dogs - and it's all very well handing over our money to them once a month - but where do you think these dogs are going to go if no-one gives them a home?

I'm not ranting at the OP or anyone in particular here - sorry if it comes across that way - but it's so depressing seeing rescue animals put down (in more ways than one).



> Again how do you KNOW that they aren't being health checked??? Or that they are substandard?


Because if they were top quality breeding standard dogs - the breeders would be ashamed to waste them on breeding mongrels. If they were excellent healthy dogs and great examples of their breed, the people making mongrels out of them should hang their heads in shame for not using them to save the state our pedigrees have got in to thanks to stupid show standards.



> And for the thread I just want to add i do not understand the snobbery attitude towards crosses when even pedigrees were created by them. Frankly the kc club and it's standards have created enough monstrosities over the years that some breeds don't even look canine. And no cross breed is useless if it is a well loved family pet saying such judgements is pure arrogance. If this is the case huskies and maps shouldn't even be bred here because most don't forfil their traditional use like most working breeds that are do
> domesticated in this country.


So - because the KC standards are rubbish (and I agree on that - I'm not a pedigree snob, I've had crossbreeds and pedigrees - ALL rescues) does that make it ok to waste two good dogs on making mongrels? Surely if they loved their breeds - they would want to save them? If their dogs were so good quality that they were suitable for breeding from, why did they waste them in this way, instead of saying "this is a husky - this is what it should look like, this is what it should be able to do - KC get your act together!". There is no reason to create another "breed" purely because the KC have cocked up. Tell these "breeders" - save the breeds your bastardising, instead of wasting them for profits and gimmicks/recognition.



> aslo i got my pedigree rotti for £150 go me


LOL - my pedigree dane was £200 and delivered to my door *snort*. Thank you for being the first person to disagree with me but be polite about it - it's a real change for this place LOL *hug*


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

:lol2: its ok hun ! place can be a real drag at times


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mis-Red said:


> JulieNoob said:
> 
> 
> > Most people I have seen that breed them have said people wanted Mali's with blue eyes...or to just have a cross breed with both parents genetics.. and if they are loving pets you are being hypocritical calling them pointless.
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 3 huskies 2 of them have brown eyes..........and yes i chose them there were blue an bi's in the litters too


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> So two wrongs make a right, huh? It's ok to breed crossbreeds irresponsibly, because some KC breeders do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand where your coming from on this, but look at the RSPCA website..or Blue Cross for that matter and both of them say big dogs are not going to go to a home with children under what 12 or 15. That is tarring all dogs with the same brush, I don't agree with that. Yes I have had rescues in the past, one was a really lovely dog but was ill treated and she did attack my cousin biting her badly in the face, and she was just a small dog. Our GSD x Husky in the states, Jason was a perfect dog from a dog pound,,,but in the states they seem a bit less worried about checking every damn detail and are more concerned about finding a home for the dogs. I do not make excuses about getting a dog from a dog shelter, but I haven't found a dog shelter yet that has a dog suitable for our home enivronment, which involves children, small cats and dogs oh and my Wheelchair user mother whom I care for. If you disagree with KC standards (and it is they who set the standards of whether something is a Mongrel or Purebred..if they don't set it the animal is classed a Mut, and it is those very same 'great examples of their breed' that breeders have chosen that has caused all the illnesses we see in dogs ) then why are you against Huskamutes being bred it makes no sense, and I am not having a dig at you, but you did say you were finished with this conversation and came back accusing us of being unpolite to you, where I think you will find I haven't ever been anything other than polite.

I also think, if you were to really think about it, you are being rather disrespectful to people like myself who have got these beautiful dogs, and tarnishing them with the same brush saying they came from backyard breeders. Ours came from a loving family home, with children and other pets, they have been excellent people to deal with and stated that if we decided we couldn't keep her we had to bring her back...which if you read the Lampeter site they state the same thing.

I also dont get that if you have crossbreeds yourself and love them to bits then why are you so against their very being, it just makes no sense.


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I have 3 huskies 2 of them have brown eyes..........and yes i chose them there were blue an bi's in the litters too


It's a fault to have blue eyes in a Mal which suggests it does happen if rarely, but I have to say I do prefer the brown eyes


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mis-Red said:


> It's a fault to have blue eyes in a Mal which suggests it does happen if rarely, but I have to say I do prefer the brown eyes


 
yes i know its a fault in mals to have blue eyes:lol2:
i dont have mals i have huskies 

i lurrrrrrrrrrrrrve brown eyes 

keona my bi eyed girl i call her blue side her evil side :lol2:
she seems to be the one people are warey of cos of the bi eye :lol2: but she is daft and soft :lol2:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> So two wrongs make a right, huh? It's ok to breed crossbreeds irresponsibly, because some KC breeders do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Lisa that people should support their local rescue centres but the large organisations which have the most dogs are so political these days. Last time I checked with the local RSPCA they told me that they wouldn't rehome staffies or any large breed of dog with kids under the age of 15 regardless of the animals temperament because they tend to 'knock smaller children over' when playing. This automatically disqualifies my family from getting a large breed of dog that is a rescue animal from that place. My wifes father was also refused a younger dog some years ago because of his age. I find there picking very judgemental and sad. Also they can be downright intrusive, I can accept them coming round to check on the animal but they were also asking for video evidence of the dog settling down. This is completely bonkers.


----------

